# WOW WOW TOP GEAR!!!!



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

How good was that!!!.

STAGGERING!!.

I am so chuffed!!. :bowdown1:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Totally breathtaking!

Amazed by the review and the track time!

Anyone got a time machine to send me forward to July 09??


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i think that was the time i reckoned around the 1:19 .

i reckon it can beat the whole board if it was running around 600 bhp + .

still amazing :clap:

just imagine too if it was to lose a few hundred kg :runaway:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

AMAZING


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

GTR - THE BEST. Roll on Sept 2009.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmm now i want a black gtr, time to change my order (again). How sweet would that car sound with a freeflow exhaust!:bowdown1: :bowdown1:

Even the Mrs told me to rewind the Stig's staggering drive!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

excellent review, great feature in Fuji


1.19.7 !

I knew that 1.18.9 time posted around had to be a fake


1:17.3 – Ascari A10 
1:17.6 – Koenigsegg CCX (with "Top Gear Spoiler") 
1:18.4 – Pagani Zonda F 
1:18.9 – Maserati MC12 
1:19.0 – Ferrari Enzo 
1:19.5 – Ariel Atom 2 300 
1.19.7 - Nissan GTR
1:19.7 – Ferrari 430 Scuderia 
1:19.8 – Porsche Carrera GT 
1:19.8 – Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 
1:20.4 – Koenigsegg CCX [6] 
1:20.7 – Ascari KZ1 
1:20.9 – Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 
1:21.2 – Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano 
1:21.9 – Ford GT 
1:22.3 – Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale 
1:22.3 – Porsche 911 GT3 RS 
1:22.4 – Chevrolet Corvette Z06 
1:22.5 – Noble M15 
1:22.9 – Ferrari F430 F1 
1:23.2 – Ferrari F430 Spider F1 
1:23.7 – Lamborghini Murciélago (retested) 
1:23.8 – Pagani Zonda C12 S 7.3 
1:23.9 – Aston Martin DBS 
1:23.9 – Koenigsegg CC8S 
1:24.3 – Prodrive P2 Active diff. on 
1:24.4 – Audi R8(damp track) 
1:24.6 – TVR Sagaris 
1:24.8 – Mitsubishi Evo VIII MR FQ-400 
1:24.8 – TVR Tuscan Mk.II 
1:25.0 – Noble M12 GTO-3R 
1:25.1 – Lotus Exige S 
1:25.2 – Audi RS4[7] 
1:25.7 – Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder 
1:25.8 – Lamborghini Gallardo (wet) 
1:25.9 – Morgan Aero 8 GTN 
1:26.0 – BMW Z4 M Roadster 
1:26.0 – Mitsubishi Evo VIII MR FQ320 
1:26.2 – BMW M5 
1:26.2 – Porsche 911 Carrera S 
1:26.2 – Brabus S Biturbo Roadster 
1:26.4 – Lotus Exige (mildly moist) 
1:26.7 – Porsche Cayman S 
1:26.8 – Chevrolet Corvette 
1:26.8 – Ferrari 575M Maranello HGTC 
1:26.9 – Mercedes-Benz CLS55 AMG


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Top Gear*

Heres an idea..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/101465-top-gear-idea.html


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome!! But not really that surprising to us believers....AND none of the faster cars on the table have four seats! :bowdown1:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Heres an idea..
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/101465-top-gear-idea.html


lol that would be very amusing being given to him on tv :clap:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

wow for the datsun! Amazing result and proud for all you r35 owners


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm signing the dotted line! My contract came through on Friday and I'll be proud to sign up for June 2009


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

GRRRR cant wait to see it opcorn:
I hope its soon online


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

2.5 seconds faster than a gt3 RS is very very impressive.

faster than the 150k scuderia!!

incredible. and its going to upset loads of people...!!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

neat, of course I liked they used the DMG on track

Ben, can you do the gearbox update?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Now ask tell me it just a F&%king Datsun - OMG

I am sooooooooooooooooo excited - Roll on July 09

KP


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

I was also impressed that Clarkson couldn't break it, but it did break him.....:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> excellent review, great feature in Fuji
> 
> 
> 1.19.7 !
> ...



Tried to tell you guys-The program was shown to us 4pm on wednesday and the fake info was out less than 24hrs later!!
Cracking time..


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Just Brilliant :bowdown1: although for me like most Clarkson can say what he likes Good or Bad ........nothing would deter me just love everthing about the R35.

Glad he did like it though it can only add to the R35s Reputation and residuals :chuckle: 

CJ


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

I cant wait to see the V-Spec on that Track :flame: 
:chairshot


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Amazing! Just watched it again, and prob will a third time!
Fantastic review, and what a time!:bowdown1:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't read a single comment in here..I still haven't seen the 
episode..I feel like a kiddy in a candy store..I soo want to see this!!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

ready to watch :clap: BBC iPlayer - Top Gear: Series 11: Episode 5


----------



## rapluvalways (Jun 18, 2008)

I so so want one. I love my 33 but god what i would sacrafice for one lol. Im annoying the wife talking about it so much.

Shes saying NO....

wonder what the insurance would be like for a 25 year old. lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> Tried to tell you guys-The program was shown to us 4pm on wednesday and the fake info was out less than 24hrs later!!
> Cracking time..


sod the GTR, what Porn did he find this week?

mook


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

rapluvalways said:


> I so so want one. I love my 33 but god what i would sacrafice for one lol. Im annoying the wife talking about it so much.
> 
> Shes saying NO....
> 
> wonder what the insurance would be like for a 25 year old. lol



You'd probably need to sell your wife!


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Now ask tell me it just a F&%king Datsun - OMG
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo excited - Roll on July 09
> 
> KP


I've been getting stick all week from my friends about buying a £56k Datsun based upon last weeks Top Gear. I got texts after the review aired....

"Blmey"

"Bloody Hell"

"Holy Sh*t"

 I'm SO happy. Congrats to all the pre-order customers and current GT-R owners. I cannot wait! :runaway:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic time and a fantastic review.

I remember reading his Times On-Line piece where he said he didn't think it'd be any better than the new EVO.....now he's changed his opinion.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

.7 slower than an Enzo! VERY impressive!


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> sod the GTR, what Porn did he find this week?
> 
> mook


Guys, this IS porn! 

(or so my wife says - 'this is your new porn', after watching it again straight after)


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Didnt use Launch Control so actually within 0.2 of an Enzo.

Not bad for £55K:bowdown1: 

Reckon theGTR would destroy it in the wet though 


Paul


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Out of interest has anyone ever driven or the stig driven a Tuned 500bhp+ R32-34 GTR on their test track? I wonder what kind of times that would get.

I would love to see what time a Mines R34 would post, would never happen but one can dream


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

fanfeckintastic, waiting until june 09 is going to be such a long wait, waiting a few weeks for that topgear lap time has been unbearable, shouldnt wish my life away though. Roll on June 09

N


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Best review yet ............................... rewound the sky+ immediately after the stig and watched it again. Then watched it again after the end of the show ..................... how sad is that?

Absolutely amazing review.

Wonder how many phone calls the HPCs will get 2morrow?


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

professor matt said:


> ready to watch :clap: BBC iPlayer - Top Gear: Series 11: Episode 5


Guy's I'm on mobile broadband is there any way of downloading this then watching it once it's completed download. Thanks


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

The torrent is up.

Top Gear - [11x05] - 2008 07 20 [RiVER] avi : TV Shows > Top Gear - Mininova


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

paul__k said:


> Didnt use Launch Control so actually within 0.2 of an Enzo.
> 
> Not bad for £55K:bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Really? by using Launch Control you gain half a second? Nice:bowdown1:

Edit:
but actually, if you aren't aloud to use Launch Control, wouldn't that mean the Enzo would go faster aswell if the Stig was aloud to use the Launch Control on the Enzo ?


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

YEEEEAAAA, i have found a working UK proxy :flame: 

Im watching it now on iPlayer :clap:


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Its just good to see it had a good write up, 5th gear was on about the understeer, but thats normal for road car on the lim, as its safer. Maybe its a time for a GTR revival! !!. Just about to sell my mint R32 next wee, (Should keep it )


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

paul__k said:


> Didnt use Launch Control so actually within 0.2 of an Enzo.
> 
> Not bad for £55K:bowdown1:
> 
> ...




I was wondering about that, didn't look that way. Also Trev did you get a look at the tires ? where they heavy Bridgestones or summer Dunlops (worth 1 sec at Fuji)

No doubt a tuned R35 or v-spec would be top of the list.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

TheDefiantOne said:


> I've been getting stick all week from my friends about buying a £56k Datsun based upon last weeks Top Gear. I got texts after the review aired....
> 
> "Blmey"
> 
> ...


Spot on :thumbsup: mine lot are being quiet lol
Just 10 1/2 more months to go


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Great review :bowdown1: 
The comment about the new Evo X was great :chuckle:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome review, would love to see one with an exhaust and remap taken around that track.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

lol who the heck isn't excited about the car now! congrats to all fellow pre-orderererers!!!

bring on the spec-V!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Ben, the stig's track car is the same car that was at goodwood (sky+)










This one had dunlops on the stand as I looked and chatted to drivers + its the dark wheels that come with bridgestones and this car is quite new on its first set.

Somebody needs to start importing these.....

R


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Top Gear review is found here (toward the bottom of page):
Top Gear 7/20 - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

But I cannot find it myself on youtube


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Here: BBC iPlayer - Top Gear: Series 11: Episode 5


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Dying to see this episode now, wasnt in earlyer, now i player is being crappy, must have too many people looking at the episode lol.
work damn you!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

or here, easy if you are not in the UK as well

FinalGear.com :: Shows :: Top Gear

R


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome, thanks for that mate.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

What colour was the one they drove in Japan - I had gone for white but after seeing that I am not so sure - and I was really sure.

Kp


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

My god! the phones are going to go mental tomorrow!!!!!!   :nervous:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Red one against the bullet train
Grey one at Fuji Raceway


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

DMG at Fuji in tonights episode ot TG, UK speak Gunmetal grey


you edited that John


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What a car - WHAT A CAR!!!

Simpley AWESOME!!! :clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

John, Perhaps should link in about Ace Cafe and the motor show next week where people can see a real R35

R


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

ITS NOW OFFICIAL

GTR 1........ CLARKSON O

WON BY A NECK


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

havent even watched this yet as im waiting to watch it with my dad as its a father and son thing if you know what i mean..lol..

quick question anyway, how many dealers are on here now?..I know of the Cambridge gang (dave and Phil) just wondered about anyone else.. im seriously considering ordering the GTR this week.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

NAGTROC got a youtube link for those not seen it yet.

Top Gear: Fuji Speedway/Test Track - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

Edit: better quality viddler link 2 posts down from youtube linky on nagtroc page.


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> havent even watched this yet as im waiting to watch it with my dad as its a father and son thing if you know what i mean..lol..
> 
> quick question anyway, how many dealers are on here now?..I know of the Cambridge gang (dave and Phil) just wondered about anyone else.. im seriously considering ordering the GTR this week.


3 of us i believe, myself, Davros, and olliemeff!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmm - so what time would it have done if stig had used the launch control off the line? Take 0.3 off?

Butuz


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

It was so damn fast! Amazing!!! But why didn't they use launch control?? Maybe would have been faster.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Looked absolutely fantastic in black too. What a car!!.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Saving even harder!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Save for the Vspec.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Question: Did they use launch control on the ferraris? If not fair test imo.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> John, Perhaps should link in about Ace Cafe and the motor show next week where people can see a real R35



Good idea: http://www.gtr.co.uk/summerfest/


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all the believers on this Forum - now delivery dates mean very little - just sit back and watch em line up at the Nissan dealers begging for a car next year. 

ollie,davros - pls keep us posted on the the after TG glow at the dealerships :chuckle: 

That DMG car at Fuji looked fierce ! Making me think twice about Red.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Jadid said:


> That DMG car at Fuji looked fierce ! Making me think twice about Red.


Ditto............


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

black looks great too.

i have not watched the lap yet but that time is great. never had any doubts.


----------



## GT-RRR (May 13, 2008)

Guys - FYI, I took delivery of my R35 premium edition a couple of weeks ago in the UK (yes i have one in Hong Kong too) and it's derestricted and it feels faster than anything I've ever driven........and to have JC to confirm that this is simply the most amazing car ever built in Japan is fantastic!!!


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

GT-RRR said:


> Guys - FYI, I took delivery of my R35 premium edition a couple of weeks ago in the UK (yes i have one in Hong Kong too) and it's derestricted and it feels faster than anything I've ever driven........and to have JC to confirm that this is simply the most amazing car ever built in Japan is fantastic!!!


So hold on you have 2 GTR's !! Is that not a bit greedy !


----------



## GT-RRR (May 13, 2008)

Jadid said:


> So hold on you have 2 GTR's !! Is that not a bit greedy !



I know!!! and they are both black. i commute between Hong Kong and UK (2 weeks here and 2 weeks there)!!! I like the car too much just to have one!!!.......oh, I think you know me.....as I have 2 V-Spec on order , or, at least I belive I have!!! I can NOT wait!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## GT-RRR (May 13, 2008)

moleman said:


>


why?? because i have 2!?!? because i like the car too much?? because i commute to 2 countries or is it because i am driving both of them NOW!??!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you misread a comment that wasn't directed at you, look again it's in his sig.:thumbsup: 

Awesome review. 
T


----------



## GT-RRR (May 13, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think you misread a comment that wasn't directed at you, look again it's in his sig.:thumbsup:
> 
> Awesome review.
> T


i can nt see the thumbs up, but can only see the text.....but thanx for the clarification....


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

WICKED................

EVEN THE WIFE ENJOYED IT

SO CLARKSON..... HOWS THE NECK? HE HE


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Can we get some GTROC window stickers made up for the new GT-R?

"My car broke Jeremy Clarkson's neck"


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

oh my good god did you guyz and girls see how quick it passed the tyre wall. And only 0.2 of a second off the ariel atom a car that weighs as much as a pea amazing


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I quite Jeremy Clarkson - I know so much of his verbal hype is for the telly as its what the punters want to see. He also just fires out the laymans terms for each car thats reviewed as I'm sure going into detail about each part would just be boring for the common viewer. I did like the "I dont understand any of that" bit hehehe and the sore neck bit was most amusing - whether it happened or not but he did seem sold by the car totally and I wouldn't be surprised if he became an owner within the next year really.

much better review than the bullet race but the 2 parts work well together.


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

i totally agree, he'll buy one and will be on the forum looking to modify it. Lol


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

i totally agree, he'll buy one and will be on the forum looking to modify it. Lol.


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

ignore the second reply it this dodgy mobile phone I'm using


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Have just finished watching this episode. I can't believe how 
quick this beast is..I think the STIG could have shaved a few
mili sec's if he used the lauched control..but who am I to judge
his skills...amazing just amazing :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

How do we know launch control wasn't used?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

moleman said:


>


Watching that again and listening to the tyres shrieking it reminds me of a certain other black space-ship now if only I could find a clip of the sound...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic review, fantastic time! Can not believe they were that positive! I even liked the sound it made passing the tirewall. 

I was happy when I made the choice to buy it, and would have said that a negative report would have left me cold, but...
As others have pointed out it is just a bit easier now to explain to friends / family why you pend over 100K Euro on a Datsun! I'm sure i fell asleep yesterday with a grin on my face.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> Out of interest has anyone ever driven or the stig driven a Tuned 500bhp+ R32-34 GTR on their test track? I wonder what kind of times that would get.
> 
> I would love to see what time a Mines R34 would post, would never happen but one can dream


i'd like to see that too , a R32 GTR with 500+ bhp using skylabs tsc and on a twin turbo set up for quick spool up


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

GT-Racer said:


> How do we know launch control wasn't used?


I'm basing my assumption due to the difference in take off between JC (on the Fuji racetrack)and the STIG. I could be wrong.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

the intitial launch did seem a little slugish at first on the top gear test track suggesting maybe he didnt use launch control. 
like it bogged down slightly but then did get going quick.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

So JFE, davros etc did the phones all go nuts today in the nissan world after the top gear program or not?!!!


----------



## Ultimategtr (May 29, 2007)

Im pretty sure launch control wasnt used judging by the squealing of the tires(lack of).. 

im showing hte vid to all my mates and all have trouble picking up their tongues from the ground. lol


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I've watched top gear prog now 6 times. anyone got the number for a gtr obsessive helpline?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I just finish watching the lap... DAMN!!!
Speed past the tyre wall is fast, but so is any car with 550bhp.

What got me is the way it exited hammerhead...!
If you listen to the exhaust, you can hear how long STIG plan his right foot down on the gas and the GTR just some how find a way to put that power down to the ground and move the car forward... NOT sideway!!! WOW!!!
That 4 wheel drift is impressive also. :thumbsup:

I think this is the car that really can fill the GTR legacy... R32, R33, R34 all can make the power and apply it to the ground, but the way the new GTR apply that power to use is a new era in motoring.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> I just finish watching the lap... DAMN!!!
> Speed past the tyre wall is fast, but so is any car with 550bhp.
> 
> What got me is the way it exited hammerhead...!
> ...


spot on ! as i said ealier , it just pulls so hard through those corners like its gripping the tarmac with its teeth lol


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Stunning drive and a absolute credit to Jap build quality !!! :flame: 

Looks like a new legend is born ??


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

> Looks like a new legend is born ??


RE-BORN mate :thumbsup:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

dave100 said:


> RE-BORN mate :thumbsup:


You know what i meant :runaway:


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was at the German F1 GP this weekend had a chance to walk the pit lane as a guest of Williams team and I thought it couldn't get any better until I saw Top Gear! Jeremy is a nice chap really!!


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I was wondering about that, didn't look that way. Also Trev did you get a look at the tires ? where they heavy Bridgestones or summer Dunlops (worth 1 sec at Fuji)
> 
> No doubt a tuned R35 or v-spec would be top of the list.


Was the Base model so had the Dunlops on it, wonder what the time would have been with the lightweight wheels (dark grey ones) wearing the Bridgestones?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

R35NZ, dark wheels are just a different colour? Dunlops are better tyres the racing drivers say....


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, No the Grey ones are just normal Nissan made alloy wheels and the grey ones are "Rays Forged Aluminium Wheels in Black Chrome Colour-Coat" I thought they were lighter or did I just make that up?

I can't comment on Dunlop's racing tires but the Dunlops on the GTR don't hold a candle to the Bridgestones.


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

BigNige said:


> So JFE, davros etc did the phones all go nuts today in the nissan world after the top gear program or not?!!!


They went mental!!! Only ben home just over an hour! (I do live over 1.5 hours away from work to be fair)

Today was the single biggest order take since orders were processed beginning of April, looks like all of 2010 allocation will be gone by the end of the week at this rate!


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow thats amazing. I put mine on ebay.co.uk to see if I could sell it after the hype but that doesn't apear to be working haha. Guess it looks to dodgy with me being in New Zealand.


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

R35NZ said:


> Wow thats amazing. I put mine on ebay.co.uk to see if I could sell it after the hype but that doesn't apear to be working haha. Guess it looks to dodgy with me being in New Zealand.


Best bit was our GT-R specialist being off today too! I was inundated! He's off tomorrow again aswell. Help! :nervous:


----------



## Ultimategtr (May 29, 2007)

i must be the MOST unluckiest guy in the world! i havent seen the R35 in real life yet 

most of my friends have...except me


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ultimategtr said:


> i must be the MOST unluckiest guy in the world! i havent seen the R35 in real life yet
> 
> most of my friends have...except me


lol ur not the only one , me too :wavey:


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

R35NZ said:


> Hi, No the Grey ones are just normal Nissan made alloy wheels and the grey ones are "Rays Forged Aluminium Wheels in Black Chrome Colour-Coat" I thought they were lighter or did I just make that up?
> 
> I can't comment on Dunlop's racing tires but the Dunlops on the GTR don't hold a candle to the Bridgestones.


Nope. Both are forged rays wheels, with the dark ones having a chrome colouring. The Bridgestones are hard R compound and better on the track than dunlops ONLY if the track is asbolutely dry. Given that's not the case in the real world, the dunlops perform far far better and they have a much more compliant ride.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i thought the dunlop shod gt-r lapped about .2 secs faster than the bridgestone one did at tsukuba on a bone dry track...


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

I might be wrong then, but that's the impression I got of the bridgestones.

Am 100% certain they are crap in the wet...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the only advantage the bridgestones have is the funflat capability. and to be honest i'm happy with that. having a blowout at 150mph is not a lot of fun...


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

The Dunlop SP Sport 600 DSST CTT is also a runflat. 

On this tire, it's not called RFT (Bridgestone's RunFlat Technology), but DSST for "Dunlop Self-Supporting Technology".

NISSAN GT-R‚É‘•’…‚³‚ê‚½ƒ_ƒ“ƒ�ƒbƒv‚Ì�‚�«”\ƒ‰ƒ“ƒtƒ‰ƒbƒgƒ^ƒCƒ„ �uSP SPORT 600 DSST CTT�v‚ªƒjƒ…ƒ‹ƒuƒ‹ƒNƒŠƒ“ƒNƒT�[ƒLƒbƒg‚Å7•ª30•b‚Ì•Ç‚ð”j‚é


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah Dunlop do make a run flat, I can't see why you'd pay extra for a worse tire. 
They are shit in the wet though but surly they are better in the dry?????


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

The bridgestones are shit in the wet. The dunlops appear to be better all around, making me think why Nissan put the bridgestones on the supposedly better car.

Bridgestone = bad = personal experience. Sliding across 2 lanes on a wet day.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

didn't realize the dunlops were runflat too... might end up switching then.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Dunlops are only run-flats on the US models. 
Timechasers right though Bridgestone is bad in the wet but Dunlops probably are too, I've never had them on my GTR of course. 
That said 500 horse in the wet is never going to work that well anyway.


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

R35NZ said:


> Dunlops are only run-flats on the US models.
> Timechasers right though Bridgestone is bad in the wet but Dunlops probably are too, I've never had them on my GTR of course.
> That said 500 horse in the wet is never going to work that well anyway.


Dunlops are RunFlats on the Japanese model, at least the ones I saw in Ginza had the DSST tire.

All the GT-R tires from Nissan, whether the SP 600, RE070, or even the Blizzak winter tire have runflat or similar technology.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Our mates ones aren't run flat. Pretty sure none are.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

They aren't filled with Nitrogen either. Looks to be an option with the Dunlops though to get Run-flats. They are certainly on the USDM model so makes sense they can be brought for the JDM one. Certainly wasn't the case when I brought mine though. The Nitrogen run-flats were what made me go for the Black Edition. That was 8 months ago though, things do change.


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

R35NZ said:


> They aren't filled with Nitrogen either. Looks to be an option with the Dunlops though to get Run-flats. They are certainly on the USDM model so makes sense they can be brought for the JDM one. Certainly wasn't the case when I brought mine though. The Nitrogen run-flats were what made me go for the Black Edition. That was 8 months ago though, things do change.


Please do take a picture of the sidewall next time you come across one.

Dunlop does not make a SP Sport 600 that is not ZRF rated (in 20"), since most countries highway laws require runflat on cars that are not supplied with a spare by the manufacturer.


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

I know alot of people had been stating that Top Gear opinions dont really matter but after that show the halo effect is well and truly sorted. The number of average Jos that watch the show who now know what the car is and is about is amazing. Prior to this, none of my staff had even heard of the GTR (admit that 95% are women), but monday morning nearly everyone was going on about it. 
try driving a GTR in london today, and you'll be mobbed!


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, everyone at work is now in awe! I cannot wait to see it in the flesh at the motorshow in Monday.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

OllieMeff said:


> Best bit was our GT-R specialist being off today too! I was inundated! He's off tomorrow again aswell. Help! :nervous:


It has been manic here as well! It's my day off today, but with the huge demand for orders and info I couldn't justify staying at home!

It's not been this busy since order books open!

Sure it's gonna be one hell of a week but all worth it!

I knew Clarkson had more influence than Gordon Brown or Westlife but we've had a phenomenal response following the programme!!

Also, pathetic claim to fame this week; the black GT-R Stig drove.... I drove before him!!! :chuckle:


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

PJCS said:


> It has been manic here as well! It's my day off today, but with the huge demand for orders and info I couldn't justify staying at home!
> 
> It's not been this busy since order books open!
> 
> ...


And whats the general response to the waiting list thus far? - are people not putting down deposits when you tell them how long they'll have to wait or just accepting the list and paying up?
How many orders are you now up to?


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

paulc said:


> And whats the general response to the waiting list thus far? - are people not putting down deposits when you tell them how long they'll have to wait or just accepting the list and paying up?
> How many orders are you now up to?


Waiting list response has been good. Only spoken to one person so far unhappy to wait 16 months.

I have to admit, before Top Gear the lead time was a small issue. However, now people have seen the true, Stig approved performance of the car, 16 months isn't a long time. How long for an R8/F430/Scuderia/Gallardo from factory?

A few people (if I were buying I would include myself in this group) are looking forward to waiting for the car. Race Academy, massive hype and the anticipation of getting their GT-R in 2009/2010 enhances the experience. Especially if the HPC is enthusiastic and willing to put events together (I have filled all 15 seats on the two planes we have for my trip) and the people who are coming are doing so to enhance the overall experience of the GT-R.

Until it falls into Q3 2010 I can't forsee the lead time being an issue for me at all!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

PJCS said:


> Also, pathetic claim to fame this week; the black GT-R Stig drove.... I drove before him!!! :chuckle:


Even more pathetic clain to fame is that I sat in that car at the beginning of May at Middlehursts.


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Even more pathetic clain to fame is that I sat in that car at the beginning of May at Middlehursts.


We are true champions and masters of our Art!! :runaway:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I took a picture of it a goodwood, can I join the club?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I took a picture of it a goodwood, can I join the club?


Go on then, but dont tell everybody!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I took a picture of it a goodwood, can I join the club?


Right.....

We'll meet once a month at J4 of the M42 and compare 'brushes with the GT-R stories'.

We'll be heroes to all!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

PJCS said:


> Right.....
> 
> We'll meet once a month at J4 of the M42 and compare 'brushes with the GT-R stories'.
> 
> We'll be heroes to all!


Done.

But it cant be the 3rd Thursday in the month as I meet up with the guys from the "I was really close to a proper celebrity but not close enough to get a photo or touch them" club.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

how close to brushing with a GTR's count?

what happens if I drive one already but not the famous stig driven one


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

PJCS said:


> I have filled all 15 seats on the two planes we have for my trip) and the people who are coming are doing so to enhance the overall experience of the GT-R.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What trip is this? -


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Done.
> 
> But it cant be the 3rd Thursday in the month as I meet up with the guys from the "I was really close to a proper celebrity but not close enough to get a photo or touch them" club.


OK. 

If there are any girls in your other club maybe we could integrate the two! I don't think any girls will come to the new club!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> how close to brushing with a GTR's count?
> 
> what happens if I drive one already but not the famous stig driven one


NO NO NO!!!

We never drive! 

We only brush.

I'd say sustained contact of more than 37 seconds contravenes the purpose of the club and you will be permanently banned for one meeting!


nb. Must get out more!!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

paulc said:


> PJCS said:
> 
> 
> > I have filled all 15 seats on the two planes we have for my trip) and the people who are coming are doing so to enhance the overall experience of the GT-R.
> ...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its going to be a long trip to Manchester tomorrow if I can only drive sorry brush it for 36sec at a time

R


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> its going to be a long trip to Manchester tomorrow if I can only drive sorry brush it for 36sec at a time
> 
> R


There's your challenge for tomorrow then...

How many miles can you travel in a GT-R in 36 seconds. I'm gonna guess at 1.85 miles!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

jumping out the car like clarkson did in one second is painful at speed

R


----------

